# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  المقامة الثورية.أحب أن تقرأ لي

## أبو الكرم إبراهيم

بقلم ذ. أبوالكرم إبراهيم المغربي
حكى عاطل بن ثائر قال:
كنت ممن أغراه بريق الديموقراطية، وأعماه سراب الحرية، وسمعت أن من درس ونال الشهادة، سيحصل ولاريب على عمل وإشادة، فثابرت وما توانيت، وهان علي ما عانيت، وقد حفظت من الكراسة أيام الدراسة: من عرف ما قصد هان عليه ما وجد، إلى أن ألقتني الجامعة من بطنها، فوجدت نفسي أمام أبوابها، وليدا دون رضاع، وأحسست حينئذ بالضياع، لكنه خفف من ألم جرحي، وواساني من معاناة قرحي، عموم بلوى شباب كثير، واكتواؤهم من البطالة بالسعير، فما أكثر الجامعات والمؤسسات التي تلد كل عام أفواجا بلا حساب، ويسعهم الشارع بفساحته بلا امتعاظ ولا اكتئاب، وإنما هما كما قيل: بطن تدفع، وشارع لا يشبع. 
لكنني حاولت إيجاد فرصة للعمل، فأطلقت أبواق الدعاية، وسألت أصحاب الدراية، وما تأخرت في رفع طلبي إلى الولاية، فقيل لي ادفع ملفك، وانتظر نحبك، على أنني لا أشترط في طلبي منصبا عاليا، ولا عملا راقيا، بل عزمي أن ألج من الأبواب ما انفتح، وشعاري: خذ من غريم السوء ما سنح. فطال علي الانتظار، ودب إلي الفشل والانهيار، وأدركت أن لا عمل في هذه البلاد، إلا أن يلج الجمل في سم الخياط أو يخرط القتاد، أو يبيض الغراب الحالك السواد، إلا أن يكون للمرء جاه شفيع، أو مال رفيع. 
فألقيت للوظيفة الحبل على الغارب، وتناسيت أني من ثلة الطبقة المثقفة التي قيل إن لها في الوطن مراتب، ومضيت إلى السوق وانحشرت في غوغائه، أسأل صناعه وتجاره وما اكتفيت بأمنائه، ورأيتهم ينظرون شزرا إلي، ولا يردون ببنت شفة علي، غير أني فهمت أن العظم مني كبر على العيب، وكاد الرأس أن يملؤه مني الشيب، وأنصت لأشجان صدري، تردد من داخلي لحنا من ألحان صغري: التعلم في الصغر، كالنقش على الحجر، وتذكرت قولة الغزالي الأديب: من العناء رياضة الهرم، ومن التعذيب تهذيب الذيب. ثم لاح لي بعد ذلك ارتياد الأسواق، وأن أضع على الغبراء بعض البضائع وأنادي عليها دون أبواق، فغدوت وقت الإشراق، وتوكلت على الرزاق، وكان بجانبي صاحب حلقة حكواتي، وكان صوته أرفع من صوتي؛ فسمعته يوما يقول؛ دون أن يبالي إلى ما قد إليه يؤول:
حدث أن راعي غنم بغابة، قد اتخذ القرد والخنزير صحابه، والثعلب والذئب ناصحيه، والكلب مستشاره وحافظ سره عليه، وجعل حكومته من بعض الأكباش السمان، ذوي القرون الحادة المُعَدّة للطعان، يقرب منه البعض فيشبعهم ريا وعشبا، ويسلطهم على باقي الأغنام فينقلبون عليها حبسا وضربا؛ وسخر البعض للتجسس، مما ملأ قلوب الكل بالخوف والتوجس، واستخدم وزارته في حفظه أمنه، والسهر على راحته، فقطع عن الأغنام هرهرتها، وأخرس عن الهمهمة صوتها، فظل الكل مادحا للراعي، وبالنصر والتأييد يرفع يديه الداعي، وانهمك الراعي في قصره يتنعم، ومن خلانه قد تكرم، اتخذ لدى كل واحد منهم مثواه، وادخر لديهم ماله ليوم عسره وبلواه، وسمِن من فرط أكله لرعاياه، وأحكم قبضة الحكم والسياسة، ببركة المثل المتداول عن أهل الرياسة: جوع كلبك يتبعك. 
وما إن فعل الهزال في الغنم فعلته، ولوى عليهم الدهر لويته، حتى ثاروا على الراعي المسكين، ولم يكن في حسبانه أن يلين أو يستكين، ورفعت عليه الشعارات والعصي والسكاكين، وصاحت الأغنام بأصواتها حول عرش الراعي، تطالب بالعيش الرغيد، والعمل السعيد، وفتح المراعي، وأن تعبر كما أرادت، وتهرهر كما شاءت، فطار للراعي طائره، وألقى منديل الهزيمة ساحره، فأطلق فيهم سيفه، وأحل عليهم غضبه وحيفه، فأنكر عليه الثعلب الماكر، وحمى الثورة الذئب الغادر، واكتفى القرد بالضحك على المناظر، بينما كان الخنزير الخبيث، يتابع الخبر الحديث بالحثيث، فعضت وزارة الكباش أصابع الندم، وخافت من عسر الحساب ومتابعة الذمم، وأيقنت أن سيزول ملك هذا الظالم السفاح، وستسعد بإذن العليم الفتاح، فسارعت إلى التبري من الراعي المهين، لعلها تضمن مركزها في حكومة اللاحقين، وتنجو من محاسبة المراقبين، لكنه انطلق يزبد ويرعد، وبمزيد القتل يهدد، ولم تزل أصوات الكباش ترتفع وتثور، ودماؤهم تسيل وتفور، وقنوات الإعلام تنقل فتاتا من الأخبار، في حين يغيب الكثير منها تحت ركام الدمار، وصار الأمر كما وصفت الأشعار:
الليل داج والكباش تنتطح    فمن نجا برأسه فقد ربح فتشبث الراعي بكرسيه أياما، ثم انطلق هاربا هياما، فطفق يطرق أبواب الخلان، يطلب منهم من يكفله ويضمن له الأمان، ويرجو أن يتذكروا جميل الأيام التي خلت، فتجود عليه نفوسهم من النوال بما جادت، لكنهم تنكروا له وعاتبوه، بل ونصبوا العداء له وحاسبوه. وحاول تكذيب قول المخبرين، لكن أعين الجوالات أتت باليقين، وقيل له فيما قيل:
[قد قيل ما قيل إن صدقا وإن كذبا    فما اعتذارك من شيء إذا قيلا] ولم يكن له خيار إلا أن يغادر العرش وطالما تشبث به، وكان لسان حاله ينشد قول الشاعر في قوله:
[ودعته وبودي أن تودعني ... روح الحياة وأني لا أودعه]ثم ما لبث الراعي أن ظهر على شاشات التلفاز، يحاول امتصاص الغضب والاستفزاز، ويدين قتلة الأغنام المظاهرين، ويعد بالاستجابة للمطالب وتعديل القوانين، ولكنه بعدما فات الأوان، وقد تجرعوا الاستغباء منذ أزمان، فما كان تعليقهم، إلا كما قال شاعرهم:
[رأوا بالأمس أنفك في الثريا    فكيف اليوم أصبح في الرغامأما والله ماعلموك إلا      صغيرا في ولائك والخصامخطبت فكنت خطبا لا خطيبا     أضيف إلى مصائبنا العظام]ثمّ أطرَقَ الحاكي لا يُديرُ لحْظاً، ولا يُحيرُ لفْظاً، وانتظر الناس إكمال الحكاية، وصعّدوا أنفاسهم لما سمعوه من النكاية، فقالوا بلسان الطامع: زدنا وكلنا لك سامع، فقال: لا والله لا للاستزادة؛ حتى تبينو لي بريق الدرهم فأنشط للإعادة، فأهوى كل واحد بيده إلى جيبه، ليفيض على الحاكي من سيبه، فانطلق يجمع، ويقول استعيذوا بالله من حاكم خؤون لا يشبع. فلما أن استكمل جمع الفلوس، رجع ليروح على النفوس. فأشرت إليه من بين الأكتاف، وانتدبت له بالهتاف؛ فقال: ادن وتقدم، وإن شئت فتكلم، فقلت: أما والله ما قصدت إلا أن تصف النظام، بما تحكيه عن الأغنام، فقال: كأني بك قد فهمت، وكثير الفهم يقود إلى حيث علمت. ثم أدار إلي ظهره؛ وانبرى ينشده شعره:
[أنا بالسياسة والحكومة أعرف    أألام في تفنيدها وأُعَنّفسأقول فيها ما أقول ولم أخف    من أن يقولوا شاعر متطرفهذي حكومتنا وكل شموخها      كذب وكل صنيعها مُتَكلفغُشت مظاهرها ومُوه وجهها   فجميع ما فيها بهارج زُيّفوجهان فيها باطن متستر      للأجنبي وظاهر متكشفوالباطن المستور فيه تحكّم    والظاهر المكشوف فيه تصلّفمَن يَأت مجلسَنا يُصدّق أنه    لمراد غير الناخبين مُؤلّفأفهكذا تبقى الحكومة عندنا    كلما تموه للورى وتزخرفتشكو البلاد سياسة مالية      تجتاح أموال البلاد وتتلفتجبى ضرائبها الثقال وإنما    في غير مصلحة الرعية تصرفلابد من يوم يطول عليكم      فيه الحساب كما يطول الموقففهنالكم لم يغن شيئا عنكم      لُسْن تقول ولا عيون تذْرِفالشعب في جزع فلا تستعبدوا    يوما تثور به الجيوش وتزحفوالمسلمون بحالة من أجلها     تالله ضج بما حواه المصحف]

----------


## أبو الحسن الصومالي

جزيت خيرا أخي فى الله

----------


## القارئ المليجي

لا يُفضِض اللهُ فاك يا أبا الكرم.

----------


## رشيد الزات

ذوق رفيع، وإحساس قوي عميق، وشعور بالمسؤولية، وحمل هموم هذه الأمة الجريحة، التي ترزح تحت رحمة الظلم والقهر والاضطهاد. إنها بحق مقامة رائعة.
شكرا لك أخانا الحبيب أبا الكرم وزادك الله علما وتألقا.

----------

